

Boxfish - Discover on-air TV content in real-time - skadamat
http://www.boxfish.com

======
miles_matthias
This is a great example of making a landing page support your problem. The
background makes you feel like there's a flood of options, while the Twitter
stream makes you feel like no one thinks anything is on. This is the first
landing page I've seen that uses Twitter to demonstrate a cultural opinion.
Really nice work!

